# Snow Pants Ripped



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I bough these Orage pants back in December. I've used them two times, and the second time was on Saturday, when they ripped. The seam to the right of the fly is completely busted all the way to the top on the inseam. The insulation is tipped and so is the lining. I did take a pretty hard fall on my second run down, but I mean seriously, if I paid $150 bucks for pants, I'd expect them to last a hell of a lot longer than 2 days out on the snow. I was thinking maybe they didn't have enough room to slide up and down my knees? I bought them in XL, and they fit my like baggy cargo jeans. Should I go a size up when I try to exchange them?

And yes, I know Orage is a ski company.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

That shouldn't be happening with Orage.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

orage is a ski company but they make sick stuff, get in contact with them for sure..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

They said they have a warranty against manufacturer's defects and that I should get in contact with the shop I bought them from.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

If they do shaft you, which I doubt they will. You might talk to a supervisor let them know that you are active on the forums. 

Worst case scenario, sew them up. I had a pair of Vans and the outside seem ripped somehow. Sewed them up w/ needle and thread, went over the seam two or three times. That was about 8 years ago, they are still good, though I haven't worn them in a few years.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah def you should get this problem fixed. send em your sales recipt and say hey fuck you mother fuckers. should solve everything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Chiffonade said:


> I bough these Orage pants back in December. I've used them two times


same thing happened.... two f***ing days and they ripped beside the zipper... they weren't Orage or w/e... but like honestly...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to the store and got some O'Neill pants, but I got better gloves this time, so my hands won't be freezing.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

why? such a downgrade in quality..did you exchange them? you should of just got in contact with orage..


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> why? such a downgrade in quality..did you exchange them? you should of just got in contact with orage..


They said to go to the shop, the shop didn't have any Orage left. I needed them ASAP.


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

That sux. I have bhaving a problem with gloves ripping. Outfits are not cheap and should last a hell of alot longer.


----------

